# 2 puppies tossed from a vehicle - Looking for a rescue/adopter!



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This guy and gal were rescued today after being thrown out of a car. A friend of mine was looking for help and contacted me about them. Her co-worker witnessed the dumping but initially thought the man had dumped a dead dog. He discovered they were in fact live puppies and took them to his vet. They are in decent shape, being treated for demodex mange, and being dewormed. The saint who found them does NOT want to see them dumped back into a bad situation so after getting in contact with him I said I would spread the word around.

These puppies are in Nashville, TN and need to get into a rescue ASAP. The man who took them to the vet and currently has them is willing to meet any one half way and is offering to pay for their medical treatment (this includes their mange treatment, their vaccinations, AND altering when it's time!!). You rarely find a person with a heart so good that I am posting this every where I can think of and every one is welcome to cross post and offer any leads for these guys! Any one who can help can contact me here or through PM and I can get you in contact with the man who currently has the pups.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my, WTF is wrong with people? Those poor pups. They are sure cute little things, I hope they find a loving home ASAP. Best wishes!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

While the man who dumped them is horrible, they couldn't have found a better situation.  At least some positive will come to these guys and thankfully they were not hurt.


----------



## mongrelmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

I am hundreds of miles away, but here is a bump!

Give those puppies kisses for me if you can. They're adorable, especially the black one. If I were closer and had more room in my house I guarantee that pup would be mine.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'll never get to meet them.  Unless some thing pulls through and they end up in Michigan. Still trying to find them somewhere to go.


----------



## mongrelmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

Keep us updated!


----------

